# Men want women like......



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

The bad man want women like cigarettes…. slender, trim, to be selected without much thought, set aflame and when the flame has subsided, discarded.

The fastidious man wants his women to be like cigars…. more expensive, better appearance and which smolder quietly.

The good man wants his women to be like a pipe …. something gets attached to, knocks gently but lovingly, fondles in a dreamy way and gives the greatest care and attention.

A man will give you his cigarettes, offer you a cigar, but never shares his pipe!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Clever analogy


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I want this in a woman!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

You should work for Hallmark. I'd buy that card.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Where do bristled pipe cleaners fit in this analogy? :biggrin:


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

x6ftundx said:


> View attachment 45384
> 
> 
> Well I want this in a woman!


Wish I could get my wife to do this! She loves a good cigar and herfs with me all the time, but It'd be cool to sit out on the patio on a cool night and smoke a pipe together. I've even offered to buy her one but each time I get the "women DON'T smoke pipes!" schpiel.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

I want a women like a tooth brush....That way no matter how dirty I get she will always keep me clean......That was horrible.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Chris0673 said:


> Wish I could get my wife to do this! She loves a good cigar and herfs with me all the time, but It'd be cool to sit out on the patio on a cool night and smoke a pipe together. I've even offered to buy her one but each time I get the "women DON'T smoke pipes!" schpiel.


 If u get one for her for Christmas she can't say no!!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Gandalf The Gray said:


> I want a women like a tooth brush....That way no matter how dirty I get she will always keep me clean......That was horrible.


That's better than saying if she touches the toilet you have to get rid of her.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Where do bristled pipe cleaners fit in this analogy? :biggrin:


quite possibly in the same category as pipe filters... 

J.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> That's better than saying if she touches the toilet you have to get rid of her.


That leaves the door wide open to interpretation my friend  . The dentists says you have to change you're toothbrush every 3 months or so :noidea:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

All this talk of good pipes reminds me that I also appreciate a great rack.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

Gandalf The Gray said:


> The dentists says you have to change you're toothbrush every 3 months or so :noidea:


Toothbrushes get worn out and fall apart but the love of a good woman is forever (good woman being defined as 1) supportive of pipe smoking 2) is willing to compromise on TAD)


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

this thread made me dig up the only cobb i still have, and stuff it with some escudo... one of these nights i'm going to revisit this pipe thing.


J.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

jurgenph said:


> this thread made me dig up the only cobb i still have, and stuff it with some escudo... one of these nights i'm going to revisit this pipe thing.
> 
> J.


Adding another notch on my pipe rack!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hambone1 said:


> Adding another notch on my pipe rack!


And again, impressive rack!


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

x6ftundx said:


> View attachment 45384
> 
> 
> Well I want this in a woman!


Would you fondle her in a dreamy way? :0 :0


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I hate pictures where a pipe is just a prop.

Pipe pictures should involve smoking, and smoke.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I hate pictures where a pipe is just a prop.
> 
> Pipe pictures should involve smoking, and smoke.


Sometimes a pipe is just a prop. It's the rack that's really on display.

(Thrashing this particular gag to death. But I happen to like it.)


----------

